# Feeding Time



## AKSkirmish

My Pig........lol

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf


----------



## lorteti hr

holy crap man.....







vacuum cleaner.....


----------



## His Majesty

hahaha what a fat sh*t. just opened his mouth and let you pour the food down his throat. thanks for sharing


----------



## AKSkirmish

lol
Daily basis guys.......

Thanks for watching.....


----------



## bob351

Thats one of the first vids i have seen that pbass don't go ape sh*t for food... probably the giant fish inhaling all the food


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

LOL great vid..

That thing IS a vacuum cleaner! How many gal is that, 400? what are the dimensions? Awesome tank..

What do you feed the pbass?


----------



## TRIG

omg, I started loling when I saw that. He just opens the hatch, damn lol....


----------



## Smoke

very nice


----------



## AKSkirmish

bob351 said:


> Thats one of the first vids i have seen that pbass don't go ape sh*t for food... probably the giant fish inhaling all the food


lol
I fed the bass first on some herring


----------



## AKSkirmish

DiPpY eGgS said:


> LOL great vid..
> 
> That thing IS a vacuum cleaner! How many gal is that, 400? what are the dimensions? Awesome tank..
> 
> What do you feed the pbass?


Appreciated
it's a 6ft x 4ft 500 gal
I feed the bass herring and nightcrawlers-wont touch anything else I have tried.....


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

sick!! ty for sharing... what a killer aquarium lol


----------



## AKSkirmish

DiPpY eGgS said:


> sick!! ty for sharing... what a killer aquarium lol


It's alright I guess....After almost 7 years
I'm honestly tired of keeping the Pacu and am ready for something different in this tank......

I'm ready for some piranha cohabs or solo species cichlid tank

A nice video recorder would be nice as well instead of my tank always looking like ass cause of quality.....lol


----------



## bob351

what are you going to do with that monster? Not many people would be able to house and feed that pig in water


----------



## Da' Manster!

Man, that was effin' sweet!...He's like a gigantic suction hose/vacuum cleaner!...







....How much does it cost just to feed him?!


----------



## AKSkirmish

bob351 said:


> Man, that was effin' sweet!...He's like a gigantic suction hose/vacuum cleaner!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....How much does it cost just to feed him?!


That was a whole container of the stuff....Cost me $20 Do the math after 6 years or so......lol it's about the same amount when I feed him shrimp


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

AKSkirmish said:


> sick!! ty for sharing... what a killer aquarium lol


It's alright I guess....After almost 7 years
I'm honestly tired of keeping the Pacu and am ready for something different in this tank......

I'm ready for some piranha cohabs or solo species cichlid tank

A nice video recorder would be nice as well instead of my tank always looking like ass cause of quality.....lol
[/quote]
So fillet that big guy when you invite friends over for the game..

Then you can get another fish in there that you would rather have









There are some pretty good vid cams out there for cheap now..


----------



## Da' Manster!

AKSkirmish said:


> Man, that was effin' sweet!...He's like a gigantic suction hose/vacuum cleaner!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....How much does it cost just to feed him?!


That was a whole container of the stuff....Cost me $20 Do the math after 6 years or so......lol it's about the same amount when I feed him shrimp
[/quote]

so how often?!!...Is this once a day, every couple of days, or weekly?!...


----------



## AKSkirmish

I feed him daily.....Doesn't like going without food


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

What a beast !!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberGenetics

LMAO!!!! Best thing i ever saw!














OMG im crying...

20$ a day?? holly crap man


----------



## AKSkirmish

Red Sox Fanatic said:


> LMAO!!!! Best thing i ever saw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG im crying...
> 
> 20$ a day?? holly crap man


lol.Appreciate the kind words...


----------

